# Dixie Coca Cola Bottle



## digdug (Apr 6, 2005)

I am looking for information on a 'Dixie Coca Cola Bottle'. It is a straight sided bottle from the early 1900's.  Years ago, when I was in a bottle club, everyone wanted a Dixie Coke bottle.  Now that I am older & wiser, I can't remember the history of this bottle. Does anyone know?  Thanks!


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2005)

You may possibly be referring to the  s/s Coca- Cola bottles from Dixie Bottling Works in Bristol VA-TN...est around 1902....still operating today.


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 23, 2005)

I've seen a straight sided Dixie Cola bottle from Mississippi.
 Robert


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

The Deco Soda Bottles  book lists a DIXI-COLA from Birmingham,AL....


----------



## bubbas dad (May 7, 2005)

whiskeyman
 what do you think of the deco soda bottle book? i plan to order it soon.
 john

 ps sorry, saw you reply under double strenght beverage.
 thanks, john


----------



## JohnRoy (May 7, 2005)

I've got a Dixi-Cola on the porch (I've brought about 150 bottles so far from a barn and a shed behind an old General Store that my Father-in-law owned). It states that this "Dixi-Cola" was bottled in McCormick, SC, but it was under authority of "Dixi-Cola" out of  Baltimore, MD. I'll clean it up and take a picture of it when I get more time (have a bridal shower to go to in a few minutes). It is red letters on white. Pretty nice. -John


----------



## bubbas dad (May 7, 2005)

johnroy
 what size is your dixie cola from mccormick. i have the 12oz, but have been looking for 7oz if they bottled that size in mccormick. my mothers family was from mccormick. spent many great summers there.


----------

